# Photo Restoration...Need help



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

This is a picture of a dear friend of mine when she was crowned "Miss Teenage Houston" in 1986.

Is there any way one of you photo wizards could restore/enhance/perk up this pic or do I have to take it to a photo restoration place?

Oh, and if you can work with it her hair was brown and the dress a light pink.

Thanks,
Frank

PS...She's also a 2Cooler.
.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I would be willing to give it a shot. You wanting the photo colorized also or just improved. Can do either, but colorizing never looks like a true color modern photo, but can colorize if desired to look more in color if wanted. Do you have a full digital version of decent resolution? If so, you can email it to me and advise what you are actually desiring to be done. No feelings hurt if someone else can do a better job than I could. My email is [email protected] if you want to send me a copy.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Slip,

Thanks for the reply. I'm trying to contact my friend now to see if she has a better copy of the photo. She sent me the photo in a text message and it was an old clip from a newspaper. I cropped it and that is the pic I posted. Will let you know what she wants to do when I hear from her

Frank


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Slip said:


> I would be willing to give it a shot. You wanting the photo colorized also or just improved. Can do either, but colorizing never looks like a true color modern photo, but can colorize if desired to look more in color if wanted. Do you have a full digital version of decent resolution? If so, you can email it to me and advise what you are actually desiring to be done. No feelings hurt if someone else can do a better job than I could. My email is [email protected] if you want to send me a copy.


e-mail sent.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

My wife took faded color photo of her parents, probably 50 years old. Costco did an absolutely amazing job for $30. Delivered photo and digital copy on CD in about a week.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks "Slip", you did a great job!
.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Used Portrait Pro to work on face and hair. Fairly new program for me, but I hope you like what I did. Her right eye size gave me a problem, trying to make equal size to the left eye. Never got it to equal size. Maybe Slip can work on that for you. Not sure what her hair and eye color were either, so I guessed on those.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Oceola said:


> Thanks "Slip", you did a great job!
> .


Most welcome. Glad you liked it.


----------

